# Very Good Birthday



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I had a SUPER good birthday yesterday! About a month ago my 1 year older brother and I had some very heart to heart discussions about how much we love each other so much that we want to just be together like we have been, forever. That sounds weird to many or most, I'm sure, and the way we love each other isn't really accepted, but I can't tell you how liberating it is to finally admit (after 20+ years) to the one you love how you really feel about them and have them tell you that they feel the same way in return. I'm so much happier, and my IBS symptoms have improved too. I'm still incontinent, I still use disposable diapers, but diarrhea is much less frequent now, which is a HUGE help. In any case, my brother and I were celebrating more than just my birthday yesterday, we were celebrating us being together too. My brother always buys me balloons as I've always loved them, and he has known I always let them go too. He surprised me with the most enormous, beautiful bouquet of 12 Mylar balloons of all shapes and sizes and colors, including several gigantic red hearts. I already had an outfit picked out for our dinner later on but he surprised me with an adorable CK little black party dress, earrings, new black heels and some VERY sheer black Wolford pantyhose (they're like $45-55 a pair but feel and look INCREDIBLE). And disposable diapers. TONS of disposable adult diapers. I wear and dispose of somewhere between 9-12 wet or messy diapers each day which is not only inconvenient and embarrassing but VERY expensive, I'm so sad to see the huge bags of my trashed diapers in our condo's dumpster headed to our landfill that represent so many $$$$ spent. I am grateful for them, and I am not environmentally conscious enough to switch to washable cloth ones (disposables are just so easy and comfortable and allow me a lot of confidence). So when my brother bought me a whole month's supply of my favorite premium Molicare purple plastic disposables ($1.27 each but soon nice!), I was thrilled! He also got me a framed picture of the two of us and a few other nice things. I could not wait to put on my new dress and pantyhose and even one of the new diapers and just spend time looking my best for him. My new dress was SO short I was very self conscious until I got my brother's reaction which was lets say very positive! I guess if you're wearing $50 pantyhose you should show them off. We were going to go to our favorite restaurant on the outside of the mall to celebrate but since it was cold and yucky out we spent time just walking and shopping the mall. It was a huge challenge getting all my balloons in my brother's car and carrying them into the mall in the wind, but I was glad I did as everybody wished me happy birthday and I got to enjoy them as as we walked around. We got coffees which meant several trips to the mall restroom to change wet diapers, but I felt really good. And then I had a bowel movement. I had just changed and disposed of another wet diaper and we were walking towards our restaurant when I had to stop as I felt the "urge". I asked my brother to stop and said why and he stood there with me as I waited briefly then my body pushed an extremely huge (fiber?) BM into my diaper. (Very loudly though only my brother and I heard it - my poor brother heard the awful crackling noise of my poop pushing against my diaper's plastic backing and my pantyhose that always pushes back against my diaper, always a weird feeling, and he asked if I was ok). Back into the bathroom to VERY carefully change the messy diaper and seal it up in itself and plastic bags so it wouldn't smell as bad until it got to the landfill. I was just so glad I hadn't gone while changing a few minutes earlier - then you frantically grab the clean diaper and wrap it around you while you go (hopefully) - not cool! 10 minutes and lots of wipes and another clean diaper later I rejoined my brother and took my balloons and coat back from him. We went outside to our restaurant area and my brother asked if I wanted to take my balloons back to the car or if I was going to let them go. The afternoon sky had cleared but the sun wouldn't last and we had our reservations so I had to decide. I very gingerly sat on a bench and crossed my legs, difficult in my short dress and I wanted to be so careful of my nice pantyhose not to snag them. It was such a hard decision - the balloons were such a sweet gift and I'm sure expensive and I wanted to keep them longer, but I decided to let them go, ever so slowly releasing the ribbons until I set them free. It was beautiful and sad all at once seeing all my balloons fly away, and the ribbons weren't connected and they all flew off seperately so the whole sky above the parking lot was soon filled with butterflies and Tweety and Minnie Mouse and several giant red hearts. Gorgeous! I was cold but wanted to stay and watch my balloons, and we did for a long time until they were finally all gone from sight - and the last one visible was the biggest red heart.  Dinner was delicious!! Salmon!! So good! And I felt so sexy and pretty in my outfit. I had one wet diaper at the restaurant - no garbages in the bathroom to dispose of it so I always flush them down the toilet when there - easy - wish I had a toilet like that at home (though I did flush a pair of my opaque tights that had become soiled during changing down ours - I flush pantyhose when that happens, but hadn't flushed my tights before). Dessert was good too and then a quick stop at Walgreens for something very important for my brother before we spent the rest of the night together at home, which was the best part of the whole evening, especially cuddle time later where I felt 100% loved. It truly was my best birthday ever!


----------

